# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Το χτες και το σήμερα !

## mastrokostas

_Πολύ λόγος γίνετε για τα σημερινά πλοία, και κατά ποσό άσχημα είναι σε σχέση με τα παλιά. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι τα παλιά σκαριά ήταν πολύ όμορφα και πολύ ποιο βαπόρια απ΄ αυτά που βλέπουμε σήμερα! Πρέπει όμως να παραδεχτούμε ,ότι τα σημερινά είναι  ποιο σύγχρονα ,ποιο πολυτελή και ποιο ασφαλή !_

----------


## samichri

Κανένας δεν διαφωνεί ότι τα σημερινά πλοία είναι πιο πολυτελή και πιο ασφαλή από τα πλοία προηγούμενων δεκαετιών. Τι το ποιό όμορφο όμως αν φτιαχνόταν ένα πλοίο με τις γραμμές του ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟ, του ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ, του ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ, του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ του ΑΝΤΡΕΑ ΝΤΟΡΙΑ, ή του ΛΕΟΝΑΡΝΤΟ ΝΤΑ ΒΙΝΤΣΙ και δεκάδων άλλων που όλοι έχουμε δει και έχουμε αγαπήσει, (άσχετα αν δεν έχουμε ταξιδέψει μαζί τους), και να έχει την πολυτέλεια του QUEEN MARY 2 ή του OASIS OF THE SEAS? Αυτός ο συνδιασμός θα ήταν το ιδανικό. Απορώ με τους ναυπηγούς. Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να πραγματοποιηθεί αυτό? Αν και πιστεύω ότι είναι θέμα χρόνου να γίνει, γιατί να θυμίσω τα αντίστοιχα σχέδια των αυτοκινητοβιομηχανιών της δεκαετίας του 50 τα οποία ήταν ελαφρώς στρογγυλοποιημένα. Τα αντίστοιχα μοντέλα της δεκαετίας του 70 ήταν τετράγωνα κουτιά και τα σημερινά έχουν αρχίσει και πάλι να αποκτούν καμπύλες.

----------


## mastrokostas

Τα παλιά βαπόρια φτιαχτήκαν τότε για τις ανάγκες εκείνης της εποχής ,και φτιάχτηκαν και με τα μέσα που διέθεταν τοτε!Σαν ναυπηγικές γραμμές ,διότι αυτό θαυμάζουμε βλέποντας τα ,ήταν τα περισσότερα άψογα και πανέμορφα ! Σήμερα νομίζω ότι πολύ δύσκολα θα άντεχε τον ανταγωνισμό ένα νέο βαπόρι χωρίς μπαλκόνια πχ. Είναι η τάση της εποχής τα βαπόρια να φτιάχνονται έτσι .Και εγώ βλέποντας τα απ έξω ,τα παλιά λατρεύω !Αλλά σαν επιβάτη η σαν πλήρωμα ,με τα σημερινά πλοία θα θελα να ταξίδευα !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχουν αλλάξει και οι ανάγκες... Pόσοι θα μπορούσαν να μείνουν σε ένα σπίτι με διαρρύθμιση της δεκαετίας του 1960;
Οι επιβάτες θέλουν μεγαλύτερες καμπίνες, θέλουν μπαλκόνια. Και όλο και περισσότεροι μπορούν να πάνε μια κρουαζιέρα. Οπότε χρειάζονται περισσότεροι κλειστοί χώροι για καμπίνες, για σαλόνια κ.λπ. 

Από την άλλη τα καινούρια βαπόρια είναι πιο ασφαλή. . Είχα δει το Saga Rose να χρειάζεται δεύο ρυμουλκά να για να ανοίξει από τον ν΄τοκο στο Ηράκλειο και ένα για να γυρίσει. Αντίθετα το Aida Diva έκανε κίνηση με την μπάντα, ανάποδα να βγει από το λιμάνι και στο καπάκι πρόσω για να φύγει και έφυγε στο μισό χρόνο. Αυτό δείχνει πόσο εύκολα μπορέι να ελίχθέι ένα καινούρια απόρια για να αποφύγει κάποιο κίνδυνο.

----------


## samichri

Μα κανένας δεν αντιλέγει με όλα αυτά. Όλοι θέλουμε συνθήκες ασφάλειας και πολυτέλειας όταν ταξιδεύουμε - έστω και με πλοίο γραμμής. Απλά είπα και αναρωτήθηκα αν είναι τόσο δύσκολο να υπάρχουν συνθήκες ασφάλειας και σύγχρονης πολυτέλειας αλλά με ναυπηγηκές γραμμές που να σε παραπέμπουν σε πλοίο "χάρμα οφθαλμών" και όχι σε πλοίο τύπου "ανάσκελο Empire State Buιlding".

----------


## stratoscy

Αύτη η μεγάλη απορία δημιουργήθηκε και σε μένα.
Περμένουμε απάντηση από σας που ξέρετε καλύτερα να δούμε αν είναι εφικτό αυτό.

----------

